# M5 Mini culverts - Gloucester



## JulesP (Jun 29, 2009)

OK had my eye on these for a while now and had the chance to do a quick look see today
Flashearth link

```
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.857453&lon=-2.176024&z=17.9&r=0&src=msl
```
You can see them from the M5 and I've wondered for ages what was down there.
The area is pretty much a nature reserve as it looks like it never gets cut back or anything. Nice chilled place to relax and no chavvy grafitti or anything.

Firtst of the culverts - didnt go down here as no wellies today






The second culvert with footpath down left side





Half way thru





This is the one that goes under the M5 - there is a walkway above the culvert but its gated and locked.
I want to get to the other side of here but need my wellies or waders - I will return





Thru the culvert under the M5 - its not deep or fast so wellies should do!





General view of area





Thru the locked gated walkway





And one for fun





not the best explore but thanks for looking

Jules


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2009)

Only just noticed this thread! Nice find and fab pics, Jules.  
There are some small bits and pieces around my area similar, running out to sea...which should be fun!  I just need to get myself psyched up for them.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd like to go chill down one of them on a day like today! 
Good finds mate!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 3, 2009)

That is worth putting your wellies on for


----------



## clebby (Jul 3, 2009)

Ahhhhhh this is in the middle of the curved slip road of the A417! I've often wondered about these, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hpipe (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah ha. Jules - your original post on these made me mark up the map, and eventually get down there a couple of weeks back. I've been looking for your report ever since - found it at last. Anyway, I've also been thru these, and don't think its worth another report in itself, so if its okay, I'll just chuck a couple of pics of my own on the end (someone shout if thats not okay, please)

So, this is Horsbere Brook. It runs off Birdlip Hill down through Brockworth and Hucclecote into Gloucester, eventually ditching into the Severn. We started at the M5 end, walked thru all three (note - waders required in the stretch inside the slip road), and then did shots on the way back.

#3 - closest to Gloucester










Headless Barbie on a rock. This is exactly how and where we found her!





#2 - with the rather handy walkway, and these 'islands' which we assumed were to slow the flow of river down





Amazing corrugated roof on this bit, working well with the light





Posey self portrait





#1 - under the M5. Just straightforward reinforced concrete, as you'd expect from the 1990s.





Worth a couple of hours of anyones time, I'd say.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 18, 2009)

The Barbie looks like a sacrificial victim! 
Nice shots, hpipe.


----------

